# getting a young ball python to eat



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

any ideas to entice him to eat?!

wont eat in his tank... wont eat in a closed paper bag... trying to feed him a small live fuzzy....

btw: this is at work, not my python... but hes mad cool so i dont want him to die


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's an article on feeding problem ball pythons  that might help.


----------



## NeonGodzilla (Jun 8, 2006)

And don't worry about him dying, i have seen ball pythons go off feed for up to 14 months with no ill effects.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Ah... the world of ball pythons.

Nothing to worry about, they're commonly known for going on eating strikes and refusing food. To be honest, I'd just wait it out and see.

But, if you're noticing weight loss or just truly concerned, let me know and I'll post some feeding techniques up for you, dude. You could also PM me, or hit me up on AIM- huntx7


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

just wait it out.....u dont have to be c0oncerned until u are noticing considerrable weight loss


----------



## Mr_JT (May 10, 2006)

Agreed that they are notorious for fasting, and that its nothing to worry about, but the thread title says its young- is this a 2006 baby? Is it from a recent captive farmed shipment from Africa? If so I'd say there is a bit more urgency. It may not have eaten anything at all yet since absorbing its yolk, in which case bandying about figures like 14 months before we worry is irresponsible.

Please can you let us know the age of this animal, and whether, to your knowledge, it has eaten anything at all yet?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah def need to know age here and where it came from... another thing to is dont try feeding him too often... if he doesnt want to eat hes not gonna eat- try every few days or so... if your trying everyday your just gonna stress him out more


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Whats the temps in the cage, 90% of refused feedings is because of husbandry.


----------

